# Blues out of Hopewell



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2011/02/blues-on-james.html


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty work .. But come on you know there isn't any Catfish near hopewell Don't be telling every body


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

My bad


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice kitties! Congrats! 
Is there a kayak launch in Hopewell besides the yacht club? I launched there on a Sat. last summer about got run over by boats. I guess it's probably not bad this time of year.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Yeah, it's usually crowded in the summer. It's still got some traffic now, but not like summer.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

bbcroaker said:


> Nice kitties! Congrats!
> Is there a kayak launch in Hopewell besides the yacht club? I launched there on a Sat. last summer about got run over by boats. I guess it's probably not bad this time of year.


there is a park in city point I launch at sometimes.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty work, Rob. I need to find some time away from the podcast to get out and wet a line.


----------



## Hataryoneh (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hopewell launches*

There is a new city park across the street from the library. There is a nice sandy beach, not too far from the parking area.

Also at City Point National Park down along the James, not by the plantation, you can park in the lot and launch across the street next to the pier. I checked with the rangers and they are very happy to let you launch there.

As with all parks, access is dawn to dusk.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

It must depend on which ranger is there because one told me last year I couldn't launch there bit could down at the end at that pull off past the bath rooms.
I'm going to launch there by the pier as you said and see what happens.
They had the FOLAR Paddle from Petersburg last fall at the park behind the library.Some shady characters appear out of no where there at times..

Going to have to start fishing that place again someday!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

All the rangers are very nice at least who I've seen . Except for one he was from williamsburg and did not know what he was talking about . He tried to get me for illegally possessing herring . I have even had them tell me that I can put out at dark down past the bathrooms because that is Not state property . Its owned by the cement factory


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah we must have talked to the cocky one .That's who told me I could launch down there too.
If he was from Williamsburg they won't let anyone launch on the Parkway. Nitwitts


----------

